# Use a 311 Remote with a vip211?



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know if you could use the black 311 remote with a vip211 box?

Or the reverse a 211 remote with a 311?

Can you use the UHF kit to make the 211 UHF?

Thanks, bjf


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

yes you can just check the remote address


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

The old 301 and 311 remotes even work with the VIP622. Not bad when you need an extra remote in a pinch and you have one laying around!


----------

